# HELP needed for baby crow!



## nuttybulldog (Aug 15, 2007)

hi all

me and my daughter have just been out in the garden where we found a, what i think is a baby crow, being pecked about and beaten up by an adult rook.

i have taken it into the house and made up a temp cage for it in the shed.

my question is what do i do next? do i feed it and if so what? is there any local carrion sanctuary's (sp) near to me (west sussex)?

i have already rang my uncle who is a vet and he said that if i did take it to a vet they would probably just put it down and be done with it which is why he wouldnt take it in.

any help is very much appreciated

pics of the wee fella


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

Are there any visible injuries? if not, but hes not moving so well, its probably just shock and stress..

I'd feed him up over the bank holiday, grains, dried mealworms etc. and then let him be on his way


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

There is a rescue hospital in your area Brent Lodge Bird and Wildlife Trust why not give them a ring


----------



## nuttybulldog (Aug 15, 2007)

cool cheers, i will give them a try


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Squishy dog food not the nuggets will keep him well.

Marina


----------



## nuttybulldog (Aug 15, 2007)

just been in contact with the shelter and they have told me to take it up there tomorrow. i have squished up some dog food and mixed it with some water and put it in with him. gonna leave him alone now so he can chill out and hopefully he wont be to stressed out

if the shelter dont/cant take him in tomoz then i will bring him back and try and take care of him myself


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

i brought up a baby crow on dog food, he had a bad wing and we couldnt find anywhere to take him. he got back to full health and is now back in the wild so theyre not hard to rear especially if theyre at the age yours is at.


----------



## nuttybulldog (Aug 15, 2007)

thats good to know if i have to bring it back home. if so would it be ok to pm you and get some more info?

also would putting the food in a bowl be ok or should i try and feed it by hand?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

He doesn't look that young so you should succeed.. Can he not fly at all?


----------



## nuttybulldog (Aug 15, 2007)

nah, i did give him the chance quite a few times but he just seems like he may still be to young

i just hope he isnt to stressed as i think that could be the only thing that could kill him. i have fought back the urge to keep looking at him and picking him up every 5 mins so he should be ok


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to raise young crows every year when I was growing up in the US... Raw minced beef is loved, as well


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

nuttybulldog said:


> hi all
> 
> me and my daughter have just been out in the garden where we found a, what i think is a baby crow, being pecked about and beaten up by an adult rook.
> 
> ...


 It can eat raw eggs, tinned dog food, soaked cat biscuits, cut up day old chicks etc. They are easy to read and become imprinted and quite tame. I have reared lots of corvids over the years and find them adoreable.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

he dont look old enough to feed on his own tho


----------



## nuttybulldog (Aug 15, 2007)

i took him to the shelter this morning and they have put him with 2 other young crows around the same age as him. i put a bowl of mashed up dog fod in with him over night and he done the lot so couldnt have been to stressed.

cheers to all who gave advice


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

thats good to hear. 
they do become imprinted though, my one was very attached to me and used to follow me around cawing at me, they make some noise when hungry! Lol 
hopefully he grows up nice and healthy and goes back into the wild. :2thumb:


----------



## crowman (Oct 12, 2008)

*baby crow*

hi there. do you still have the baby crow/rook?
we run a crow rescue sanctuary in wolverhampton and rescue rehome and release crows and any of the corvid family. we have 4 large aviaries and have 3 resident birds. if we can be of help contact mark and lisa [email protected] thanx mark:2thumb::flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

crowman said:


> hi there. do you still have the baby crow/rook?
> we run a crow rescue sanctuary in wolverhampton and rescue rehome and release crows and any of the corvid family. we have 4 large aviaries and have 3 resident birds. if we can be of help contact mark and lisa [email protected] thanx mark:2thumb::flrt:


Cant you read? :bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Cant you read? :bash:


 Obviously not cos he also didn't read the bit on DEFRA where it says it is illegal to relase pest species back into the wild.


----------

